# buying a boat....need advice



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

well this is the story, i got two boys and several young girls that would like to take out on the water and do some small fish fishing with plus tubing, and water skiing, but also want to accommodate my sons for offshore and inshore fishing. Im trying to not to have to pay too much. Used will do, but functional and it should probably float as wel as any new boat. If the is a reasonable price on a new boat then let me know.....thanks for any advice.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>WTF? Not to be a smartass but you are looking for a boat that will accomodate two boys, several young girls and presumably you and your wife. This boat will be good for inshore fishing, waterskiing, tubing, and offshore fishing. To boot it should be like new but not much money? This must be a joke and I am the first one to fall for the bait. 



If you are serious, sorry for the flip answer but something will have to give. Way too many requirements for one boat. JOE


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Look atopen fishermanand by all means get an outboard not an inn-board. Less maintence. Around 19' to 20' should do fine. This should be a good start.


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ithink a school bus with twin 454 jet drives and the roof cut off should accomodate that many people, be fast enough to pull a ski and tube; and also be big enough to go offshore. Correct me if Im wrong. People convert them to campers all the time why not a boat?


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

As long as you can find one that is like new for cheap that would definately fit the bill! Also, I am afraid to ask but what the hell is a twat waffle?


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

The countyhas those surplus auctions for the school board all the time, I bet he could find one there.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

lmao i think i got one of those twat waffles from waffle house last night:clap


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

25 to 30 foot walkaround with a head and shower...proline,pursuit, and Grady are my recommendations. They will give you the flexibility you want and comfort your females will appreciate. Stay in the 25 foot range if want to trailer it easily. You will spend at least 25 grand for a solid boat. Any less than that you will be pouring money into it all the time, you will spend lots of time maintaining it no matter what...be prepared. Good Luck Definately get outboards.


----------



## marriemb (Jul 1, 2010)

As you wish to buy a use boat, I think buying an aluminum boat will be perfect for you. Used aluminum boats are always safe and floats like a new boat. 
Here is a link below, you can have a look. It may help you in getting a fair choice.
http://www.marinews.com/buy_a_boat/


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 21, 2011)

For young boys and girls get a pontoon boat. For whatever boat you want to buy, don't fall in love with it at the first time. If you buy a used boat, have a reputable marine mechanic check out the motor completely. This is the most expensive item. And then check out the remaining components, steering system, pump, gauges, etc... check the boat for any damage that has been repaired. Inpspect th eboat trailer. Last of all all clear titles must be there.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

1 of our boats is a 21 ft CC with a 225 honda has done all the above. Out to 30 miles in Gulf on the right day


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Bullyared.......A pontoon boat for offshore fishing? Really? Maybe if you hate your family and want to watch them die. 

Get a V-hull or cat. Get a 5 gallon bucket. If they have to go bad enough they will use the bucket. No nasty pota pottie to clean up. Pulling a tube is a task any boat can handle. Make sure you get a quality motor like a yamaha 4 stroke. Start with a smaller boat you can get a great deal on and move up as you feel confident.


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

not to sure about the grady white, but pursuits are good boats... not really sure you want to get a cuddy cabin though if have a lot of kids and stuff,they are hot and you have to maintain the cabin (like any other accessory to a boat)... I'd recommend a 24 to 31' cape horn, they are reliable, and unsinkable... look around at repo sales and estate sales for the cheaper boats that people HAVE to get rid of


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

How much you willing to $pend??????


----------



## leeprice72 (Oct 3, 2007)

Cuddy cabins are nice. You can throw all the junk associated with kids and wifes up there to get it out of the way and keep your deck clear. 20 ft would suit you good and be able to take several people. You can pull a tube, skier or kneeboarder. Four stroke motors are where it is at. Specifically, I like Yamaha. We have a Wellcraft v-20 with a Yamaha 150 4 stroke. It is a very functional boat that can go way offshore or way inshore, and I get real good gas mileage. This is the 9th boat I have owned and it is by far my most favorite.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Stick to eatin PorknBeans it will be much cheaper.


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

leeprice72 said:


> You can throw the kids and wifes up there to get them out of the way and keep your deck clear and quiet so you can concentrate on fishing.



Fixed it for you..... :whistling:


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

You need to focus on what you mainly want this boat to do. Several folks have offered some good advice. My 2 cents is that you can't beat a Grady White, Boston Whaler or the locally built Cape Horn. When I go into the GOM I want a stable boat that has a GPS, Epirb, and a good radio. When you consider cost you also want to factor in these extras for safety of your precious cargo.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Anyone notice the original post was way back in 2008??


----------



## ds_expert (Feb 12, 2011)

FLbeachbum said:


> Anyone notice the original post was way back in 2008??


At least we learned that used aluminum boats are always safe and float just like a new one.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, do we know what he did??


----------

